# Going to a wedding..



## nutmeg2356 (Aug 8, 2010)

I will be going to a wedding in October, and plan on leaving my little Basil with a trusted friend. Will the change in sounds/people stress him out? Will he be okay for the 2-3 days i will be gone?

Thanks,
Meg


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I think that if you have Basil's caregiver stick to the usual schedule of feeding, cuddling, etc he will be fine. He might be a little stressed at meeting new people, but nothing he can't handle. I left my hedgie with a trusted friend for a week and when I got back he was perfectly fine and was happy to see me.


----------



## nutmeg2356 (Aug 8, 2010)

Even the change in "human homes" won't stress him out? I just want him to be as comfortable & happy as possible


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Well I don't think you can keep him completely stress-free, but you can certainly significantly reduce his stress by providing him with his blankies, favorite toys, comfortable routines, and even getting him to know his temporary care giver.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Its a hard call because they would probably be less stressed if your friend came over and feed them and cared for them so they didn't have to leave the house or their cage but the downside to that would be they would be left unsupervised when your friend left. I'd probably go with a plan where they could have the most supervision in case something happened and they needed help. I traveled with mine before and he didn't much care for it so for me personally if the situation arose again I would probably send them to their caregivers home while gone


----------



## nutmeg2356 (Aug 8, 2010)

That's most likely what i'm going to have to do since we're staying in a hotel for the wedding and poor Basil would be left un supervised since we would be busy with the wedding. so this is the safest choice i believe


----------



## angelabrookss (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice post thanks for sharing !


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

nutmeg2356 said:


> That's most likely what i'm going to have to do since we're staying in a hotel for the wedding and poor Basil would be left un supervised since we would be busy with the wedding. so this is the safest choice i believe


I can see how it's the safest, and probably the least worrisome choice here. My family travels up to our cabin during the summer, and I think next summer I'm going to start leaving Lily at home with my aunt. It's stressful on me and my family when I take her up with us because of the hassle of having her light and heater plugged in, and not having people go into her bathroom at night.

For your situation, I would have the friend come over several times before you leave (if possible) and handle Basil. He'll get to know him/her a little, and you can see how they do with handling him. Lily did great staying at my aunt's house (where there's two dogs and five cats, plus goats and chickens outside) because my aunt was able to keep Lily away from the rest of the animals. If Basil is used to a very quiet environment, it might be better if your friend has an empty room or someplace quiet for his cage, away from animals and people. If he's used to being around a bit of noise, then it probably wouldn't hurt him to be in a busier room.

As Erybee said, as long as he has his familiar cage, toys, etc. all around him, that'll help. As far as handling, if he's comfortable with his caretaker, then cuddle time with her would be great too. My aunt only checked on Lily to be sure she wasn't hurt or cool or anything, but didn't take her out to cuddle because Lily was so upset at being disturbed. :roll: I told her when I got home not to feel too bad, I get the same greeting when I get her out at home too! :lol:


----------

